# Do villagers age?



## TeeTee (Mar 20, 2014)

I mean some of them seem to have an age! xD I always think my Bruce is 40 years old and Fauna is around 6 years old. Bruce always talk to me like I am one generation younger than him. Fauna always talk about wanting to grow up.  

What do you guys think? Do your villagers age? If "yes," how old do you think they are?

My age predictions for my villagers:


Spoiler



Lopez: a hormonal teenager (18 years old)
Zell: a flirty young man (20+ years old) 
Fuchsia and Deirdre: doting aunts (30 years old) 
Bam, Beau and Erik: growing young adults (13 years old)
Diana: a snooty young lady (27 years old)


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 20, 2014)

They don't have a specific age, it's not really necessary to think about in the game, but it came be fun to theorize villager's ages.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 20, 2014)

When I was little I always thought cranky villagers were old men because of how their voices sounded and also the fact that they were rude. I feel like Peppy villagers are the youngest since they're always so happy and go-lucky all the time.


----------



## AnimeK (Mar 20, 2014)

Filbert is definitely over 10. When I talked to him, he asked me at what age do kids grow up. I slid the bar to about 12 (I think it was 5-40), and he said, "Well, then I've already grown up!"


----------



## french toast (Mar 20, 2014)

Tortimer is evident enough.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 20, 2014)

french toast said:


> Tortimer is evident enough.



8D LOL! In human terms Tortimer is WAYYY over the hill.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know if I've thought about my villagers specific age numbers, but I definitely sort of have a feel for what I think their ages are in relation to each other/in relation to me.  Lazy villagers always seem the youngest and most childlike to me.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Mar 20, 2014)

Honestly I think my Villagers are between the age of 20 and 17 excluding Lionel who I think is in his early 60s.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 20, 2014)

TeeTee said:


> 8D LOL! In human terms Tortimer is WAYYY over the hill.



And by Hill you mean Mountain... And by mountain we mean at least 10 of them.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 20, 2014)

It's weird because the cranky personality acts old but one time I brought Pecan over to Elvis' house, and she said that she's older than him. I also seem to recall her alluding to her older age in past conversations.


----------



## Leopardfire (Mar 20, 2014)

I think most of them are young adults, they do have their own houses after all. Some villagers, like Lionel, are probably are a bit older.


----------



## TeeTee (Mar 20, 2014)

Guys I think most crankies are very old or crankies belittle us way too much.
Idk, I been called "squirt" and "youngster" often.


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not sure about my other villagers, but my theory is that Elvis and Avery are both in their late 50's and Grizzly is in his mid 40's.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 19, 2015)

Pietro: 13-18
Angus:30+
Deena: 27
Paula:13-18
Nate: 11-15
Ankha: 21
Penelope: 12
Peck:14
Harry: 40+


----------



## NicPlays (Aug 19, 2015)

These are my predictions for my dreamies:
Coco- 18 year old Goth
Lucky- 18 year old Goth
Pinky- 13-16 year old 
Marshal- 19-21 year old popular guy
Mathilda- 36 year old snooty mother
Daisy-20-25 year old 
Skye- 20 year old 
Rod- 12 year old who loves adventures
Rudy- 6 year old that loves toys
Walker-12 year old


----------



## effys (Aug 19, 2015)

I always formulate an age for them in my head. The jocks always seem to be 25 or so and it gives me the creeps. Whereas the kinder villagers seem to be super young. Marcie has a baby in her pouch so I assume she's like 30


----------



## Serif (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmm Well in terms of my own villagers...

Lobo: He's definitely at least 40s-50s. He refers to himself as a father figure and often talks about the younger generation like an older person would. But he also still tries to be relevant to the latest trends, so he's definitely at that age where he still tries to be cool. 

Ankha: I'd place Ankha around 5000 years old. That girl is as ANCIENT as EGYPT itself. (Bad joke?)

Phoebe: Phoebe's 1. She's reborn from the ashes every year. I'd place her around her 24th cycle though.

Puck: Puck is 18-20. He's a lazy college kid on a hockey scholarship. All he cares about are games and eating xD

Lucha: Lucha and Lobo are close, but Lucha is more in his prime than Lobo, so I'd place him around 35-38. Old enough to relate to Lobo, but young enough to remain suave and cool. He's right in the middle between nearly mature Phoebe and over mature Lobo.

Lolly: Lolly's still idealistic and sweet, so she's definitely outgrown her feistier years. But she's nowhere near old. I feel like Lolly is that 21 year old fresh out of school who just struck out on her own. She actually does talk about how it's scary to be alone at times. So I place her around 21-22.

Rosie: Rosie's definitely 13. Acts 13. Sounds 13. She's 13.

Bunnie: Even as a fellow Peppy, Bunnie is more mature than Rosie. Bunnie is a college freshman, essentially, at 17-19. Still cool and a bit immature, but growing up. It's fitting that she found friendship with Lolly.

Flurry: You wouldn't think it, but I actually place Flurry to almost 30. Around 28ish to be more precise. She seems more mature than Lolly, a bit more well traveled and comfortable with living on her own. She's not as sweet as Lolly, slightly more jaded actually, which is why I place her age a little higher.

Kid Cat: Kid Cat is the high school superstar at the ripe age of 16. Effer just got his license and he can't wait to drive to school in his brand new sports' car. He feels like he's in his prime right now and he's unstoppable.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 19, 2015)

i think all of my villagers are in their twenties......... idk.....


----------



## Bwazey (Aug 19, 2015)

I think their personality really affects how you perceive them age wise. A good example is lazy villagers. Who both sound, and act more childish then others. In many conversations they have with other villagers, I've noticed them trying to act cool and saying they want to seem more mature. Which is something most kids try to do. (For the most part)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 19, 2015)

Why was this bumped?


----------



## axo (Aug 19, 2015)

I think that Flurry and a lot of normal villagers are around 30 because they talk about certain clothes making them look and feel respectable. They seem to have life experience and have more realistic dreams.


----------



## Zandy (Aug 19, 2015)

Sometimes if you talk to a jock villager in Brewster's cafe they will tell you about their dad when they were "younger" and lived at home.  I think uchi villagers will also occasionally talk about when they were younger, so I definitely think that villagers have aged, but they definitely won't while they're in a town .


----------



## ieRWaZz (Aug 19, 2015)

Our villagers are animals and most animals are adult when they are 2  anyways age isn't important in animal crossing at all  we're all forever young in game!


----------



## CJODell62 (Aug 28, 2015)

Here's how I see it in my first town:
*Avery: 59
*Bertha: 18
*Bree: 36
*Clyde: 14
*Coach: 16
*Elvis: 57
*Flora: 15
*Katt: 28
*Keaton: 25
*Maelle: 34

And in my second town:
*Anchovy: 13
*Becky: 38
*Boone: 17
*Cookie: 14
*Frita: 25
*Grizzly: 46
*Lolly: 18
*Maple: 16
*Rodney: 23
*Sydney: 18


----------



## CainWolf (Aug 28, 2015)

On Phoebe's birthday she mentioned being old enough to have a bucket list and Whitney said something about lying about her age.

I'm kinda wondering if being able to live on their own implies that all the villagers are at least around 18 or if human legal age doesn't apply to them. Do anthropomorphic animals even age at the same rate as normal animals or more like humans? Regular animals apparently exist as separate creatures since you have bird cages, the hamster cage, the octopus you get from diving, even the dog house furniture item implies there's a dog in it with glowing eyes and a moving chain if you touch it.


----------



## CJODell62 (Sep 5, 2015)

So in my first town, my average villager age is 30.2 years, mostly because of Avery and Elvis both being in their late 50s (59 and 57 respectively). And in my second town, my average villager age is 22.8 years, much younger, despite Becky and Grizzly both being over 35 (38 and 46, respectively).


----------



## Goshi (Sep 5, 2015)

I believe cranky and snooty animals are elderly or something like that. I mean, I believe snooty animals are the female counterparts of cranky animals. Other animal types I believe to be around 20 and older, 20 being the lowest/youngest age. I just feel like they're all adults in some way or another.


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Jul 22, 2017)

I have a headcanon Snooty villagers are old ladies. Also Lazy and Peppy seem like kids.


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't think they age at all, but many things they say make theem be adults (like sometimes they'd say that they have grandsons etc.)


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't think they have specific ages or age, but I think all villagers are probably 17+ if they can drive an RV lol

I'd say...
Normal – mid 20s
Lazy – 17ish
Smug – late 20s
Peppy – early 20s
Uchi – mid 30s
Snooty – early 40s
Cranky – mid 50s

Maybe Joan and Phineas are 60–70.


----------



## Nenya (Jul 22, 2017)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> And by Hill you mean Mountain... And by mountain we mean at least 10 of them.



Very funny, you young peeps! Don't forget about those of us on this forum who are (almost) as old as Tortimer! 


PS I always think of my villagers as certain ages, but somehow the lazys seem the youngest and the crankys the oldest. The uchis and snootys seem middle-aged, the jocks teens or so, the normals seem about 10, the peppys and the smugs seem like grown-ups who never actually grew up, so can't tell their real age.


----------



## ja2mine (Jul 22, 2017)

Villagers do not age in the game but some villagers like Beardo seem old and Marshal seems like an emo teenager... definitely tortimer is old though


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 22, 2017)

I think snooty's and crankies are meant to be older.

I feel like clyde would be in his 20's but very very innocent acting. Teddy is in his 20's-30's. Vladimir is In his 40's.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Jul 22, 2017)

Nenya said:


> the normals seem about 10



But they cook for themselves and study willingly, also, at least mine reminiscent about their mother's cooking as if a long time has passed. So I'd say they'd have to be at least 20?


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 22, 2017)

I really don't see any of them being adults except maybe Cranky.

Lazies, Normals, Peppies, Jocks, and Smugs are definitely not over the age of 18.


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 22, 2017)

Idk if they have specific ages, and I think most of them are at least adults, but they probably have unspecified age groups of some sort. Like the kangaroos have babies, so I always see them are mothers in their 30's, as they always talk to you like you're younger than them  Stitches is in his early 20's, Isabel is mid to late 20's, Tortimer is at least in his 70's, etc. Timmy and Tommy are age 10-16, Nook is in his early 40's. But I don't think their ages change, even though they have birthdays


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 22, 2017)

Marcel is like 10.


----------



## CJODell62 (Jul 30, 2017)

Normal - 15 to 25
Lazy, Peppy and Jock - 10 to 18
Smug - 16 to 22
Uchi - 18 to 25
Cranky - 30 to 70
Snooty - 25 to 60


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 30, 2017)

Well, there's some definite age groups between the personalities, but certain villagers may vary
My ideas on the topic:
Lazies: Late teens-early 20's
Jocks: early 20's
Smugs: mid-late 20's
Crankies: 40's-70's
Normal: Late 20's-early 30's
Peppy: Mid teens-early 20's
Uchi: Early-mid 20's
Snooty: Early 30's-late 50's

Just my thoughts, no real definite proof


----------



## Topsyturvy10 (Jul 30, 2017)

I know Crazy Redd is at _least _ 35, as of Wild World.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 30, 2017)

I think the lazies are early twenties with very childish personalities. Jocks are also early twenties. Smugs are late twenties, Snooties are late to early 30s, Crankies are late 30s to 40s, Peppies are early 20s, Uchis are late twenties, and Normals are also late 20s. I refuse to believe any of the villagers are younger than their 20s lol... although most of them are seriously irresponsible and should be dead by now with the way they furnish their homes and live their lives lmao. I imagine the residents in my town to be in their mid 20s, save for one, who I imagine to be a kid who still lives with her mom (who is never around).


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 30, 2017)

i think they age, but they don't have ages!

does that make sense? their birthday comes every year, so they do get older, but they're timeless


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jul 30, 2017)

I always assumed that all the villagers are supposed to be young, like as young as the human villagers. I mean if we're going by how old we think animals are, then how old are the players? They villagers look to be super young...at most in their teens, but I doubt even that.

It's not supposed to make sense, it's a children's game. It's whimsical and silly, like a child's imagination.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 30, 2017)

Crankies are older. Murphy was talking to Marshal about who had a better hair style and Murphy used some word that referred to himself as being older.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 30, 2017)

I am always unsure about their ages but i canonize them anyways. The majority of cute villagers in my canon are actually children.


----------

